# Why can't Audiobahn make normal subs?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I sware I hate this dang thing. It's NEVER fit in any prefab boxes (I don't really have the time to make one) It's so damn deep you can't put it at any cool angles or anything of the sort and it seems so touchy when it comes to airspace. I'm going to get a Q-logic (no flaming) and find this sucker a home I know it will fit in.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

hint: dont buy audiobahn


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hehe I got it for 5 bucks lol I had to get it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You spent too much.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> You spent too much.


Damn....
:thumbup: That was a good one right there.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

heh, i would much rather wipe my ass with that 5 dollars than buy audiobahn


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

i'd rather you give me $5!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

screw the box, just plug it into a wall outlet


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

hell for $5 resale it on ebay.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> screw the box, just plug it into a wall outlet


We did that to an old pioneer sub that had 4 holes in it. Made a really quick 40 or 50 popping sounds then smoke.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> We did that to an old pioneer sub that had 4 holes in it. Made a really quick 40 or 50 popping sounds then smoke.


sounds about right

~4000rms at 60hz tends to have that effect


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I found a box that would fit from a friend. Paid him a cigarette and left. Audiobahn dropped right in and sounded decent at 4 ohms so I wired it for 2 ohms and now it sounds pretty good.

And yes I know I need to clean my carpet.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

For $5 and a cigerette it can't be beat.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

audio bahn allwasy struck me as cheezy, foam surround, looks like paper cone, then those massivle uver chromed baskets. all show no go



xbrandonx said:


> For $5 and a cigerette it can't be beat.


a friend of mine bought an old ass honda civic for a case of natty bo and po-mall cigs


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I figured the deal wasn't too bad 

Box = Cig (that had a small hole in it)
Sub = 5 bucks that I had found in my wallet (didn't even know I had it)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you could easily put that on ebay and get like $50 from someone that thinks that you can't get anything better if its not at circut city.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> audio bahn allwasy struck me as cheezy, foam surround, looks like paper cone


not to say you're wrong, because audiobahn does suck, but some of the best speakers in the world have foam surrounds and/or paper cones


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> not to say you're wrong, because audiobahn does suck, but some of the best speakers in the world have foam surrounds and/or paper cones


really? well i dont know about audio............i just read whats in my crutchfield cats. to tell you the truth.........i know what brands are good and what not but beyond that you have me lol. thanks for correcting me i have allways stumbled around thinking rubber was far supirior to foam and paper coans blew.......like i say almost every day on this forum, you learn something new every day :cheers:


----------



## Grahf16 (May 7, 2003)

They usually say Flimsy paper.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> ... but some of the best speakers in the world have foam surrounds and/or paper cones


He's right. Paper cones in particular are hard to beat (when they are treated) because they are so light. The transient response of paper is usually superior to just about anything else, which tends to make them punchier and more accurate. Although rubber surrounds are usually more durable, a foam surround typically does a better job of keeping the cone centered in the basket. Just thought you might like to know. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks :thumbup: that all makes logical sense. also foam dosent get hard like rubber when its cold, and foam is allways a little "flimsier" if you will so it would provide easier move movment of the cone


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well put it this way in no way does this thing bump. BUT I am being safer. The Cerwin Vega I had ended up being a 250 watt RMS speaker with about a 500 watt max I do believe. Well my amp puts out 300 watts RMS and 600 max at 4 ohms. But I wired the Audiocrap sub to a 2ohms and now I think it's 420 RMS and 1000 max. (so they say) It definatly hits harder, but it's all I need.


Hmmmmm now for some new tweeters...


----------

